# Broker/Platform for futures day trading



## keki (22 January 2017)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie who's interested in day trading futures, and possibly options. What brokers/platforms do you use here in Oz? I'd be looking for one that has a good DOM feature (and simulator obviously ).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CanOz (22 January 2017)

Check out amp clearing....especially the new TT platform.


----------



## keki (22 January 2017)

Cheers mate, will do. I think I found in an old thread something about AMP with CQG so will look a bit closer


----------



## T0BY (23 January 2017)

I was looking at AMP, and have been trying a demo account and it seems good. If I open a live account I assume I'll have to pay a monthly data fee. If I want to trade the ftse100 and cac40 the data is $117 a month.
I've been trading CFDs and haven't made the move to futures yet..


----------



## jjbinks (3 February 2017)

what did you guys decide?
I have been trying amp demo with the metatrader platform
what else should i try


----------



## CanOz (3 February 2017)

Definitely try Sierra chart....seems one of the most reliable


----------



## jjbinks (4 February 2017)

just downloaded sierra.
Its not as intuitive to use as metatrader for me. I'll see how it goes next week!


----------



## Modest (4 February 2017)

I am a big fan of Ninjatrader 8


Test it out: 
http://ninjatrader.com/FreeLiveData

Enjoy


----------



## Virge666 (7 February 2017)

Also a fan of Ninjatrader - AMP or CGQ feeding the backend.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 February 2017)

> I am a big fan of Ninjatrader 8



Gee whiz.  They must make a killing from "Ninjacators". Basic indicators for $97.


----------



## Virge666 (7 February 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> Gee whiz.  They must make a killing from "Ninjacators". Basic indicators for $97.




Surely there is enough on the platform with the ones they create in the Ninja Forums ?

How many indicators do you need before your charts look like a game of Galaga ?


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 February 2017)

Virge666 said:


> Surely there is enough on the platform with the ones they create in the Ninja Forums ?
> 
> How many indicators do you need before your charts look like a game of Galaga ?



Ha.   It would vary between individual but I estimate 10. Is that close?


----------



## Trembling Hand (7 February 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> It would vary between individual but I estimate 10. Is that close?



What about something wild like....... none!!??


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 February 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> What about something wild like....... none!!??



Yeah I'm not paying.


----------



## hito (8 February 2017)

CanOz said:


> Check out amp clearing....especially the new TT platform.




Hi CanOz,

How are you? What instruments are you actively trading nowadays?

Thanks,

hito


----------



## CanOz (8 February 2017)

fiftyeight said:


> I can execute through AMP easier enough, its the data to chart VP stuff causing the issues. Been trawling a few other forums and most ppl seem to have the same issue.
> 
> Think I will bite the bullet and just switch to Mulitcharts. AMP have a free version so will give it a crack






hito said:


> Hi CanOz,
> 
> How are you? What instruments are you actively trading nowadays?
> 
> ...




I'm well hito, yourself?

Hito, with a toddler and a new born, I don't get much trading done. I've taken a weekend job in my old career just to pay the bills. I'm a full time babysitter these days. 

However, the Bund, the Dax and CL are always the main European time zone markets I trade.

Cheers,

CanOz


----------



## traderxxx (12 February 2017)

Keki,
im using cqg data feed and thier qtrader charts for $50.00 per month
has to many indicators, and all for no extra cost.


----------

